
Ask HN: A crash course in networking - gizmodo59
I&#x27;m looking for a quick crash course in networking. It doesn&#x27;t have to be very basic but something that can cover TCP&#x2F;IP, DNS (and records like A, TXT, MX, CNAME etc), VPN, (NAT, Bridge), CDN, Routing and other concepts which are useful especially in the context of cloud platforms and cdn vendors.
======
dprophecyguy
[http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/](http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/)

This is by far the best networking book I have read. Based on Top-Down
approach rather than explaining us the concept.

